# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Campaña Polinizacion de Paltos 2016

## Polinizaciones

Tenenmos en STOCK 300 nucleos de Abejas para la venta, el Nucleo consta de : 
-01 Portanucleo de 5 marcos
-04 marcos, 02 de cria y 04 de poblacion de abejas
-01 Reyna fecundada 2016, Italianas dociles
Peso promedio 10 kilos, incluye abejas,cera, caja 
Envios a cualquier parte del pais. 
Informes:  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  polinizaciones.sac@gmail.com 
RPM:  #959656995
RPC:    950133023
Entel:   934142669Temas similares: OFRECEMOS MANGO KENT DE EXPORTACIÓN (CAMPAÑA 2016) Artículo: Beta proyecta exportar 14 mil TM de uva de mesa en campaña 2015/2016 Artículo: Minagri: El 90% de la campaña agrícola 2015-2016 está asegurada TIPOS DE PALTOS Capacitacion en el cultivo de paltos

----------

